# Does anyone have potassium problems?



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

I've been shedding some weight. I'm having trouble with my potassium falling till I get cramps, and just feel weak. I've don't really have this problem unless I'm losing weight. Little over 100lbs now, 7 waist sizes. I'm curious if other folks have this problem.


----------



## GrammaBarb (Dec 27, 2012)

I have heart issues and take Lasix and a potassium-sparing diuretic also, but if I don't take my potassium pill I get nasty leg and foot cramps. I also dropped 50 lbs on the advice of my doctor, and now he wants me to *gain* 5 lbs! (Low BMI)

Assuming that it is low potassium that is the issue, and that eating foods rich in potassium doesn't deal with it, can't you get a 'scrip from your doctor for pills? I am down to once a week for the Lasix and potassium, after having to take both every day for about ten years. 

Another factor, and I hate to admit it, is simple aging. I was my father's caregiver before he passed away, and sometimes for no apparent reason, his legs/feet would just cramp up. Massage and gentle walking with his walker seemed to help.

Sorry I haven't a "cure-all". Sometimes I wake up suddenly, the cat goes flying off the bed, and I have to walk it off quickly.....it really hurts! The best I can suggest is diet and doctor.....

Barb


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Isn't potassium gluconate over the counter? Although that doesn't answer the original question. 
I wonder if not having, in losing weight, you have simply stopped taking potassium rich foods like potatoes or bananas.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I've had a problem with low potassium in the past, usually connected to my thyroid going wonky. It is my understanding that low potassium affects the electrical rhythm of the heart...don't want that!

Try eating potassium rich foods: like mentioned potatoes with skin on, bananas, white beans, salmon, spinach (and other dark greens) yogurt, mushrooms...and a whole flock of other stuff!

If that doesn't work, see your doctor. I took Klorvess effervescent...kinda like an alka-seltzer ...tasted like the devil, worked quickly.

Mon


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

If you also retain fluid, or struggle with acne, you might ask your doctor for a prescription for spironolactone (brand Aldactone). A potassium-sparing diuretic that helps counteract the high testosterone levels associated with excess fat cells converting estrogen.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

People with low potassium are sometimes on diuretics that also get rid of potassium. As Westexas says, there are potassium sparing diuretics out there! A call to the doctor might be in order!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

my doctor told me my potassium was a bit low, and I would get calf cramps from time to time.

he said rather than giving me a prescription, he wanted me to drink a glass of orange juice a day. That would be enough and it was natural.

So, may I suggest a glass of orange juice a day?


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

Baked (white) potatos are another good dietary source of potassium. Also salt substitute, or a tastier alternative, Morton Lite salt. Those of you with high blood pressure should avoid these if taking an ACE inhibitor like lisinopril/enalapril/ramipril, etc.


----------



## MaxBlast (Dec 17, 2012)

This last summer I came across some health article with tips that really made a big difference for me. I have some back muscle spasms from pinched nerves anyways... but was getting some in the lower rib area.. and my legs at night.

1st... Magnesium... Magnesium helps relax muscles... and my MD says everyone is deficient...* Magnesium Bicarbonate Water* - that you make yourself works wonders... Epsom Salts is also magnesium... soak in the tub with it. 

2nd...Looking at PureBulk.com for supplements... Magnesium Taurine was one of their best sellers ! So what the heck is Taurine? It is the most abundant amino acid in the heart. Both are needed or the firing of the heart muscle... 

3. Then I discovered that *Arginine - another amino acid.. along with Taurine helps stop spasms and cramps.*. Sure enough within 10 minutes of trying them.. it worked... and I have not had any leg cramps now either...

4. Working cutting trees and scrubs this last summer in the Florida heat.. I sweated.. One loses *Magnesium, Potassium & Sodium from water loss. A Endocrinologist *wrote a formula to naturally restore Potassium & Sodium via the liver into the adrenal glands.. One will not have that sinking sensation and loss of energy... I tried it an it worked wonders...

He said.. *Cream of Tartar is Potassium ! So mix 4 oz of Orange Juice with 1/4 teaspoon of Cream of Tartar & a 1/4 teaspoon of ground up Sea Salt. 
*
There.. no need for any MD expense or Rx Scripts !

Use all of the above... and see if you don't solve our issues.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I just use no salt as a potassium source. 1/4 tsp. in some flavoured water and that gives me as much potassium as 4 over the counter pills (99 mg) each. I eat low carb most of the time and keeping potassium up is always a challenge. Low magnesium will also cause leg cramps, as will low calcium. I supplement all three.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes, and heart issues, I take a potassium supplement twice a day, it runs in our family.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

I'd be careful using "no salt" or potassium chloride without my dr's knowledge:
"You don't have to swallow a whole lot of potassium chloride, as a salt substitute or otherwise, to have big-time problems."

http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/1364/can-salt-substitute-kill-you


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

I have low thyroid and my potassium runs 1 point to 1 1/2 point low all Dr. told me was to eat bananas or cantalope everyday.
My husband and I both are low he takes meds cause of heart out of rythem. Blood pressure meds will cause low potassium too.


----------



## tkrabec (Mar 12, 2003)

Have your Drcheck your potassium levels, 
If they are low you can take Potassium Glucomate(sp?) and drink a little less through out the day. Drinking over a certain level triggers the body to start dumping potassium, don't remember why)

If they are high, find out where you're getting it and drink more (water).


----------



## gjensen (Feb 8, 2014)

I have been diagnosed with dysautonomia and small fiber neuropathy.

One of the problems that this condition presents is inadequate constriction of blood vessels when you stand. This causes a blood pressure drop for some. I have that but it becomes normalized with an excessive heart rate. 

A couple of the treatments for some causes your body to hold on to more sodium, thus expanding blood volume. The problem is it also depletes potassium and magnesium. (kind of works, but not really, like an anti diuretic)

So understand where I am coing from. I do not know all of the different angles.

Pottasium Glucate is an aid, but no solution. It is debated how much our body can use in that form. Maybe as low as a few percent of our daily needs is met by 600mg. 

Pottasium Chloride can be a bad combination with drugs that stimulate the stomach, and certain conditions. 

Noticed that all of our vitamin supplements are low to none on potassium?

Really supplements are not the answer for low potassium levels. 

Most of us do not get enough in our diet. It is harder than it seams to get the recommended amount. 
You can get your levels up relatively easily. A fruit shake etc. Just get to know what has how much. I make a few where I can get 50% of a daily requirement in one shake. And they taste good. 

The first thing is to get the levels checked, but go ahead and get a panel done. Might as well know where you are at. 

There are other things that can cause the same kind of cramping. 

And of course there are things that can contribute to low potassium and magnesium. They go together sometimes.


----------



## gjensen (Feb 8, 2014)

And too much water "dilutes" the blood, thus depleting the concentration. That is why thermo tabs etc., have potassium chloride in it. 

Our bodies handle the recommended amount of water just fine. It is excessive amounts that can cause electrolyte imbalances. 
I can temporarily increase blood volume by quickly drinking two glasses of water. You can do it directly at the hospital with the saline solution.


----------



## deedler (Nov 18, 2004)

Our electrolytes are a delicate balancing act...4 necessary in more than minute quantities: Potassium, magnesium, calcium and SODIUM BICARBONATE (!)...yup, plain ol' baking soda! I get plenty of calcium from my well water so I supplement the rest. If you're getting cramps, make sure you about twice as much mag. as pot. I(t will really make a difference! I've had throat cancer trtmt. and have no saliva glands, hence drink too much water, that's how I've come to this info. Maybe itr will help! I also drink a glass of water and b. soda b4 bed.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

I have nothing to add but want to say congratulations!


----------

